# Pier Rats gone berserk @ Navarre,...Police called ! !



## Pomponius Maximus

The ******* Riviera pier rats @ Navarre Pier really out did themselves this morning....about 10:30 a local rat yells ......." GET OFF THE F$*`N RAIL BITCHES...... I GOT A COBIA ! ! ! ".......
As everyone scurried to obey the barbarian voice of the pothead, a young boy was knocked down and trampled.....
He was there with his older brother and his ..... MOTHER,....she was not happy ! ! ..... The language only worsened as the reprobate wrestled his prize into possession......( get the F`n gaff bitch )......all in all a very embarrassing spectacle for all but about 6 or 7 of the local THC addicts....
The Lady from the office was summoned and the boys mother called police.....the main perpertrator was long gone......showed up later....

When is it going to end guys ? ? ..... When is Pier Management going to put up a sign along with the sign that says you will be Banned for not Paying ????....When is Santa Rosa County going to realize what is going on...? Will it take an injury lawsuit ? ? ? Who wants to see children injured ? ?

Why do these nasty mouth punks own the finest pier in the Gulf.......? .. ?.....why .............anybody have an answer ? 

How utterly sad,ridiculous,and dangerous will it become............unbelievable......


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Don't worry said dickbag will be on here in a few telling you how wrong you are and how much of a lowlife that child was for being in his way. I can't stand those little shits, its why I like GSP the elders keep all the little lowlife shitbags in check.


----------



## EFI Logistics

Kid would have gotten a swift punch in the mouth if that was my kid that got ran over.


----------



## jaster

I would have cut his line and thrown him and his chit over board!!!!


----------



## EFI Logistics

Cut line would have been great!


----------



## scott44

jaster said:


> I would have cut his line and thrown him and his chit over board!!!!


That would work!!:thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line

Well, Bitches........ Did he land his fish???


----------



## Snatch it

Snagged Line said:


> Well, Bitches........ Did he land his fish???


I agree with the thread... But this just cracked me up!!! BAHAHAHAHA :thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno

The mother (if she didn't) needs to file charges for battery.
She and others should demand that the pier ban the individual.
If the pier doesn't take action, go to the city, email the mayor, raise hell & be a thorn in their side about it.
And it isn't the Rats pier, it is _'Your'_ pier, there has to be more responsible adult regulars than Rats. 
Don't put up with it, say something to them, run them off your pier. 
Raise hell at the pier house with the management, they have a boss too, find them and demand action.

I can tell ya this, that behavior would not be tolerated by the adult regulars at the GSP. They would clean house, one way or another.


----------



## Kim

Those guys aren't Pier Rats who by and large are an ok crowd. The guys the OP is talking about are the Pier Trash.


----------



## DawnsKayBug

ChileRelleno said:


> If the pier doesn't take action, go to the city, email the mayor, raise hell & be a thorn in their side about it..


New owners on the pier. It will be interesting to see what happens. Navarre isnt a city so no mayor. 
I have been to the pier 4x. Each time I was dumbfounded by the morons on it. People throwing out nothing but snag hooks trying to snag porpoises, Fish left rotting on the pier, and F-Bombing all over the place (I cuss worse than a sailor but not loud and in front of kids).


----------



## CCC

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :whistling:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Pomponius Maximus said:


> The ******* Riviera pier rats @ Navarre Pier really out did themselves this morning....about 10:30 a local rat yells ......." GET OFF THE F$*`N RAIL BITCHES...... I GOT A COBIA ! ! ! ".......
> As everyone scurried to obey the barbarian voice of the pothead, a young boy was knocked down and trampled.....
> He was there with his older brother and his ..... MOTHER,....she was not happy ! ! ..... The language only worsened as the reprobate wrestled his prize into possession......( get the F`n gaff bitch )......all in all a very embarrassing spectacle for all but about 6 or 7 of the local THC addicts....
> The Lady from the office was summoned and the boys mother called police.....the main perpertrator was long gone......showed up later....
> 
> When is it going to end guys ? ? ..... When is Pier Management going to put up a sign along with the sign that says you will be Banned for not Paying ????....When is Santa Rosa County going to realize what is going on...? Will it take an injury lawsuit ? ? ? Who wants to see children injured ? ?
> 
> Why do these nasty mouth punks own the finest pier in the Gulf.......? .. ?.....why .............anybody have an answer ?
> 
> How utterly sad,ridiculous,and dangerous will it become............unbelievable......



Besides posting here... did you do anything?


----------



## welldoya

I don't know why some of the younger crowd feels the need to use the language that they do, especially in public. There are even a few on this forum. Doesn't do anything to enhance their image for sure.


----------



## barefoot

As a former pier rat, I can tell you there is a difference between a real "pier rat" and the kid that the OP described. ALL those old grizzled, out standing fishermen on the piers...OLD pier rats...it's a rite of passage...BUT!

We had one of those kids act a fool back in the 70's...he ended up being thrown overboard about half-way out on the old wooden pier after being told to shut up and behave..he knew why he got his ass kicked and thrown in the water.

It was for the same non-sense the OP described...
Ahhhh the good ole days!

Press charges on the assault and raise hell w/ the pier management asking for a 1 yr. ban for said moron.

OR...just throw the lil shit over-board.


----------



## a

Pomponius Maximus said:


> The ******* Riviera pier rats @ Navarre Pier really out did themselves this morning....about 10:30 a local rat yells ......." GET OFF THE F$*`N RAIL BITCHES...... I GOT A COBIA ! ! ! ".......
> As everyone scurried to obey the barbarian voice of the pothead, a young boy was knocked down and trampled.....
> He was there with his older brother and his ..... MOTHER,....she was not happy ! ! ..... The language only worsened as the reprobate wrestled his prize into possession......( get the F`n gaff bitch )......all in all a very embarrassing spectacle for all but about 6 or 7 of the local THC addicts....
> The Lady from the office was summoned and the boys mother called police.....the main perpertrator was long gone......showed up later....
> 
> When is it going to end guys ? ? ..... When is Pier Management going to put up a sign along with the sign that says you will be Banned for not Paying ????....When is Santa Rosa County going to realize what is going on...? Will it take an injury lawsuit ? ? ? Who wants to see children injured ? ?
> 
> Why do these nasty mouth punks own the finest pier in the Gulf.......? .. ?.....why .............anybody have an answer ?
> 
> How utterly sad,ridiculous,and dangerous will it become............unbelievable..


I agree rude is rude.. period. although i get the idea once marijuana is legalized in florida, the subsequent reassessments of the effects of alcohol on our citizens, may be the reason for your obvious, and unpopular position. 

We all know that type behavior is typically associated with the consumption of beer, not pot.

your use of CAPS and cuss words certainly does enhance your story tho:whistling:


----------



## NoMoSurf

barefoot said:


> We had one of those kids act a fool back in the 70's...he ended up being thrown overboard about half-way out on the old wooden pier after being told to shut up and behave..he knew why he got his ass kicked and thrown in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> OR...just throw the lil shit over-board.


Sounds like a good way to get shot these days... :yes:


----------



## barefoot

NoMoSurf said:


> Sounds like a good way to get shot these days... :yes:


Yes, but today we can legally shoot back....


----------



## Chapman5011

That bitch , as he would like to be called , should be banned for a little while. At least until the water gets cold again. They take it way too serious over a dam fish. And I know the pier is all some of them got, but they certainly don't own the pier to act how ever they please. 
It will take someone getting hurt before anything is done.


----------



## Wugitus

*pier*

get in too much trouble today throwing them off the pier, it may have been okay a few years back. If you cast over their line and they lose a fish its an accident.


----------



## fairpoint

If you do hook a cobia out there people tend to get the hell out of the way when you get loud ,cuss and act an ass .......sorry the little boy learned an important lesson that day and hope he wasn't seriously harmed......


----------



## lastcast

When they grow up they get a boat. Then they own everything within 28 miles!


----------



## Kim

Ok Fairpoint, enlighten us that don't get it. Exactly what important lesson did that little boy learn that day? I'm willing to bet your post would be way different if it was your child.


----------



## Chapman5011

Be careful.
When these rats got out of hand last year, I had one from the same pier PM me and threaten to whoop my ass if I came down there. 
I let him know, that I will come down there, but I'll be waiving at you from the water in a boat. 
Some of these guys will get bent all out of shape if you talk down to the rats from behind a computer screen. 
I sent him a pm back that said to kiss my ass. I never heard back from him. 
All the rats down there are on this forum. Where do think they get all their fishing information from, right here.


----------



## Justin618

barefoot said:


> As a former pier rat, I can tell you there is a difference between a real "pier rat" and the kid that the OP described. ALL those old grizzled, out standing fishermen on the piers...OLD pier rats...it's a rite of passage...BUT!
> 
> We had one of those kids act a fool back in the 70's...he ended up being thrown overboard about half-way out on the old wooden pier after being told to shut up and behave..he knew why he got his ass kicked and thrown in the water.
> 
> It was for the same non-sense the OP described...
> Ahhhh the good ole days!
> 
> Press charges on the assault and raise hell w/ the pier management asking for a 1 yr. ban for said moron.
> 
> OR...just throw the lil shit over-board.



A rite of passage? Lol I think most of us will pass. A rite of passage to be a dbag on a pier....classic


----------



## New2ThaSport

I keep a badge and a sidearm for those types of shananigans , they act all big and bad til you pull them aside and flash em a badge. Then the rest of the day it's just whispers and peace.


----------



## New2ThaSport

As for fair point , are you saying if I have something I deem important and you don't move out of the way I can push you down? Be careful I don't get thirsty when you're around lol.


----------



## barefoot

Justin618 said:


> A rite of passage? Lol I think most of us will pass. A rite of passage to be a dbag on a pier....classic


Did you read my entire post? 

I said being a pier rat is a rite of passage...the lil shit described in the post is not representative of a REAL pier rat.

A pier rat is a young kid who is truly overwhelmed at the size and ferocity of salt water pier fishing, they will run all over casting at stuff etc...BUT a REAL true RAT would never knock someone down, cuss like a sailor, etc....you don't see the old guys doing that now do you?

IF you are a good rat and behave yourself, you are taken under the wings of the older guys who will share w/ you knowledge passed on thru generations of pier fishing.

Behave like the lil shit in the post...you get kicked off.


----------



## barefoot

fairpoint said:


> If you do hook a cobia out there people tend to get the hell out of the way when you get loud ,cuss and act an ass .......sorry the little boy learned an important lesson that day and hope he wasn't seriously harmed......


 Someone knock my kid down over a fish...there will be 2 calls needing to be made.

1 to police for me...the other for an ambulance for the fishermen who will have a rod stuck up his ass coming out his foul mouth.

Being stupid is NOT a rite of passage and is NOT a pier rat...it's bad parenting and no moral compass for the lil jerk.


----------



## barefoot

The more you examine the reasoning for hollering "get off the rail" doesn't and has never made sense to me.

You hook a fish that is at least 50+ yds. out....and headed further out. The angle of your rod tip should be high enough to clear all the rods and people on the pier if they just lower the tips like most normal folks do. Happens all the time off the end. 

There is a case to argue when you get the fish close enough to determine size and legal status...yes, for safety sake, people should back up...most do when you tell them what you're doing.


----------



## J0nesi

throwing in my 2 cents...... too many people crowd the rails when someone is hooked up to see what kinda fish it is, like they have never seen a fish in there life. i dont get it. i fish pcola pier quite a bit and sometimes people just dont understand that your going to move up and down that rail to get said fish. you have to show some force to get through to people who dont understand. 

That said this guys a idiot for using the lauguage he did all you have to yell is "COMING DOWN" or "OFF THE RAIL". some people do have short fuses but that doesnt give him a pass for doing what he did. 

P.S. i also love it when people stand right behind me when im throwing jigs or gothas. Getting one of those in the face will not be good.


----------



## J0nesi

barefoot said:


> I said being a pier rat is a rite of passage...the lil shit described in the post is not representative of a REAL pier rat.
> 
> A pier rat is a young kid who is truly overwhelmed at the size and ferocity of salt water pier fishing, they will run all over casting at stuff etc...BUT a REAL true RAT would never knock someone down, cuss like a sailor, etc....you don't see the old guys doing that now do you?
> 
> IF you are a good rat and behave yourself, you are taken under the wings of the older guys who will share w/ you knowledge passed on thru generations of pier fishing.


+1.


----------



## Downtime2

....


----------



## GASeminole

A good reason to save up and buy a boat. Doesn't have to be big and flashy, just something that floats and has propulsion.

Controlling other people's actions or thinking is a waste of your time. Just control whether or not you have to be around them.


----------



## delta dooler

look like rats to me. . . . . :whistling:


----------



## fairpoint

Kim said:


> Ok Fairpoint, enlighten us that don't get it. Exactly what important lesson did that little boy learn that day? I'm willing to bet your post would be way different if it was your child.


To get out of the way of someone that has a Cobia on is the lesson....And if it was my child he would have known better or would have learned that day....That pier is not nor will ever be a daycare setting up camp near the railing is just not a safe/good idea....
Btw I don't know who this was and I'm quite sure he didn't mean to bump the child......
I fished out there today....everybody including all the pier rats were very polite until I bought broke a guys rod,lol........


----------



## Justin618

fairpoint said:


> To get out of the way of someone that has a Cobia on is the lesson....And if it was my child he would have known better or would have learned that day....That pier is not nor will ever be a daycare setting up camp near the railing is just not a safe/good idea....
> Btw I don't know who this was and I'm quite sure he didn't mean to bump the child......
> I fished out there today....everybody including all the pier rats were very polite until I bought broke a guys rod,lol........




That's the dumbest life lesson I've ever heard of


----------



## fairpoint

Justin618 said:


> That's the dumbest life lesson I've ever heard of


If you fish any pier that catches large fish on it then its a very valuable one.....everyone acts like this shit ONLY happens at Navarre....Wake up Folks ....


----------



## fairpoint

New2ThaSport said:


> As for fair point , are you saying if I have something I deem important and you don't move out of the way I can push you down? Be careful I don't get thirsty when you're around lol.


If I would have been there and the dude was fking up as bad as he has been portrayed then I would have stepped up and put the boy in his place even though I know there's a Navarre Clique out there and I would have been out numbered ...Right is right...


----------



## New2ThaSport

Fair point are those rules posted and enforced?


----------



## fairpoint

I don't know...I fished out there for the first time in a couple of years TODAY....A guy got kicked off there yesterday but was back today and caught a king......
I have fished on these piers around here for 32 yrs now.....there's always going to be a bad apple here and there, but most locals won't put up with shit to much....I don't...The high school boys told me today about how those van stall stealing Okaloosa boys tried to come over and fish Navarre.....
The local RATS gave them so much shit that they left and haven't been back....


----------



## Chapman5011

delta dooler said:


> View attachment 325185
> 
> 
> look like rats to me. . . . . :whistling:


Are those barely legal cobia what all the hoopla is about. Not sure one of them met the length. 
I thought they were talking about a big fish the guy had on. 
Either These two fish can't be what a kid got knocked out of the way over. Can't be.


----------



## New2ThaSport

Then how can you expect people to not be on the rails? Especially a child...? Not everyone on the pier go there day in and day out. So they don know the "pier rat" rules.


----------



## doggfish

I fished the pier a couple of times....It reminded me of a crappy ass paylake..I will pass....I would rather fish in a ditch first.:yes:

Doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## Kim

It's just a fish and you will catch an uncountable number of them in your lifetime. Accidentally injure a child pushing him/her out of the way so you can get that "valuable" fish can have a negative impact on them for the rest of their lives. Is it worth taking a chance like that for such a small payoff?


----------



## Justin618

Kim said:


> It's just a fish and you will catch an uncountable number of them in your lifetime. Accidentally injure a child pushing him/her out of the way so you can get that "valuable" fish can have a negative impact on them for the rest of their lives. Is it worth taking a chance like that for such a small payoff?


What value? Lol. Cobia have no value


----------



## woodinfliezz

So I enjoy talking with some of the pier rats that are on navarre.. Some how ever obviously have some sense of entitlement that irritates me to no end. I had one act like an ass hat to my kiddo and I bout damn near lost it. Btw where do they get the money for custom rods and van steals


----------



## EFI Logistics

Chapman5011 said:


> Are those barely legal cobia what all the hoopla is about. Not sure one of them met the length.
> I thought they were talking about a big fish the guy had on.
> Either These two fish can't be what a kid got knocked out of the way over. Can't be.



to these kids, damn near anything running top water allows their actions to commence.


----------



## KnotForReel

^^^^big hat, no cattle....whatsoever...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Been years since I was to a public pier. Used to go to Fairhope all the time when I was a kid. I recall we practically befriended anyone who showed up there. 
Felt like I was practically run off the gulf shores state pier several years ago. It was just a couple guys who made me feel unwelcome. I figured I was there to enjoy myself- and when I wasn't enjoying myself anymore, I left! There were too many places to fish to stay there... I guess things (or people) changed too much for me. 
What happened to the days when everyone was friendly!?!?!

I coulda said something mean- and took the content of the original post on this thread and run with it, but I'll just leave it at that....


----------



## ChileRelleno

Gulf State Pier = Friendly Locals


----------



## pacecountryboy

First off the guy ur talking about is a buddie of mine ....second I know him very well and have fished beside a few times if people would do as asked and get out of the damn way when someone is hooked up than people would have to get rude and cuss it happens every year at both piers if some one is hooked up and u dont move ur probably getting cussed out but for the cops to get called is bullshit


----------



## ChileRelleno

It is obvious that the old saying, " Birds of a feather flock together.", is all too true.

I haz a fish MOVE! or ill cuss ya out like a dog get the hell out of my way! move kid or ill nock you down caws ur in my way and if any1 dont like it ill cuss u 2 
so what ifn its battery calling the cops is bullsh!t hes my buddy dont be hard on him he just oing what he has 2 o to get his fish

Hey man, you can't show any class, when all you show is ass.
Anybody who has spent extensive time fishing a public pier has ran into a ignorant googan. 
The type who will simply refuse to move himself or gear to allow for following a fish. I've gone so far as to cut their line an help them move their gear.
And done so without cussing them or cussing in general, did it with a smile and politeness, even offered them another leader out of my box.
Just because someone is ignorant of pier etiquette doesn't mean you have to show ignorance too, or worse hurt a child.


----------



## pacecountryboy

This story has been blown so far outof proportion that it aint even funny my buddie aint even the one that yelled for the gaf someone else did and if I ask u 3 or4 times to move and u dont ur getting cussed at that simple


----------



## New2ThaSport

pacecountryboy said:


> This story has been blown so far outof proportion that it aint even funny my buddie aint even the one that yelled for the gaf someone else did and if I ask u 3 or4 times to move and u dont ur getting cussed at that simple


I can only speak for myself but I'm more worried about the children and someone thinking they have the right to push someone down for being in their way , than I am your lack of vocabulary.(grammar and spelling)


----------



## bay slayer

Fingers are being pointed at everyone, but how about the parents of the child that got knocked down? So there are a bunch of grown men running around with a big sharp gaff and yelling at people to move, the mother should know to tell her kid to get out of the way.


----------



## pacecountryboy

Thank u bay slayer I have to say I dont agree with a kid being knocked down but I have talked to to the guythat is being accused of doing it and he is not the one that knocked him down id he had knocked him down he would have helped him up and apologized for it with no problems


----------



## New2ThaSport

Maybe the mother was busy moving all the tackle/chairs/cooler and the child saw all the commotion and got caught like a deer in headlights because he was entranced. Or maybe there was another child she was moving. I wasn't there so I obviously don't know what happened but I know right and wrong and pushing a kid to the ground is wrong , not having your child move because you are unaware of the self proclaimed pier rat rules , not wrong.


----------



## Justin618

bay slayer said:


> Fingers are being pointed at everyone, but how about the parents of the child that got knocked down? So there are a bunch of grown men running around with a big sharp gaff and yelling at people to move, the mother should know to tell her kid to get out of the way.


When you visit or fish a pier you shouldn't have to worry about your kids getting knocked down.

No fish is worth acting like an idiot. Even tho pier rats do it over a barely legal spanish. You wonder why no one likes the pier rats or fishing the pier....it's bc of crap like this.


----------



## gulfbreezetom

Maybe if y'all (rats) didn't act like a-holes, then this would be a non-issue. Not one of those people ever get on here and say, "you know what, maybe you are right; we should cool out and think about the people around us". A bunch of self-centered idiots with sharp objects, no morals, and a complete lack of respect for other people. THAT is why we don't like you. Period.


----------



## Justin618

It's amazing how many people choose not to pier fish bc of the pier rats. There could be tuna and marlin caught from pier and no one would go bc they don't want to be around them. But, pier rats would turn cheek to those fish and wait for the prized cobia.amd their VS would probably explode anyways


----------



## Kim

What makes it even worse is the rationalizations that some of the posters use to justify the pier trash behavior. Throw in the trash ebonics, poor grammar and inability to use spell checker when it underlines just about every word in their posts. The image projected is not one people want to embrace, it's kind of like walking in the French Quarter when your feet stick to the road with each step and that's really gross.


----------



## Downtime2

Wrong one gets messed with one day and somebody finds out that there is ALWAYS someone bigger and badder that ain't gonna wait for no cop. Learned that lesson long ago. Keep the douchy behavior up and sooner or later you will certainly find that person.....


----------



## submariner

Interesting thread. Shows the character of some of the PFF members. The good, the bad and the very ugly. It should be noted that the pier does not belong to anyone and if someone gets out of the way so you can chase a fish around the pier, they are being "nice". Families should be able to go on the pier and enjoy it without fear of getting hurt. Maybe it is time to bring this behavior to the attention of the people in charge of the pier. Or maybe a letter to the newspaper might get the right attention.


----------



## Justin618

submariner said:


> Interesting thread. Shows the character of some of the PFF members. The good, the bad and the very ugly. It should be noted that the pier does not belong to anyone and if someone gets out of the way so you can chase a fish around the pier, they are being "nice". Families should be able to go on the pier and enjoy it without fear of getting hurt. Maybe it is time to bring this behavior to the attention of the people in charge of the pier. Or maybe a letter to the newspaper might get the right attention.



Or have the okaloosa thieves jack all their van staals.....

I could use some breakaways


----------



## Kim

I Googled Navarre fishing pier 2014 and this is the very first post on the article that came up. I'm pretty sure that reviews like that will bring the tourists in droves... not.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...varre_Beach_Fishing_Pier-Navarre_Florida.html

“Watch for loud vulgar language at end of Pier”








 Reviewed July 8, 2014 NEW 
Word to the wise, keep your young kids away from the end area of the pier,known as the " octagon " there are usually several local " pier rats' as they are called,fishing out there who will drop loud F -bombs at the slightest irritation,.....very nasty. Have seen numerous tourists scurry and head the other way when seeing the display. The New management had promised a new family friendly atmosphere, but no improvement yet. The vulgarity only adds to the sad reputation of this area as the " ******* Riviera "....even my car salesmen at the Honda dealership said he would never go out there again. It is quite sad as the area and the view is beautiful. If you are an adult be sure to come out and enjoy.........the scenery that is.! !


----------



## Bravo87

It is today's culture to not do anything about anything. Someone else will take care of it, too man sheeple around these days.


----------



## Justin618

Kim said:


> I Googled Navarre fishing pier 2014 and this is the very first post on the article that came up. I'm pretty sure that reviews like that will bring the tourists in droves... not.
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...varre_Beach_Fishing_Pier-Navarre_Florida.html
> 
> “Watch for loud vulgar language at end of Pier”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviewed July 8, 2014 NEW
> Word to the wise, keep your young kids away from the end area of the pier,known as the " octagon " there are usually several local " pier rats' as they are called,fishing out there who will drop loud F -bombs at the slightest irritation,.....very nasty. Have seen numerous tourists scurry and head the other way when seeing the display. The New management had promised a new family friendly atmosphere, but no improvement yet. The vulgarity only adds to the sad reputation of this area as the " ******* Riviera "....even my car salesmen at the Honda dealership said he would never go out there again. It is quite sad as the area and the view is beautiful. If you are an adult be sure to come out and enjoy.........the scenery that is.! !




Sad. But, I'm sure the pier rats are happy. They don't care. It's all about the cobia and my sweet reel


----------



## eym_sirius

gulfbreezetom said:


> Maybe if y'all (rats) didn't act like a-holes, then this would be a non-issue. Not one of those people ever get on here and say, "you know what, maybe you are right; we should cool out and think about the people around us". A bunch of self-centered idiots with sharp objects, no morals, and a complete lack of respect for other people. THAT is why we don't like you. Period.


I think that they don't see the business side of things and that they're frankly too self-absorbed and immature to care anyway! What a horrible reflection they are on their up-bringing - on their families. That used to matter more, I guess, than it does now. 

I don't see the fundamental difference between a pier and any other recreational spot. If it were a public swimming pool, wouldn't someone in charge require them to leave and not come back? Public access piers are, by definition not the users' property. They are guests and guests who act in an inappropriate way should be asked to leave by the management. 

If management doesn't know how to address this issue, suggest a policy:
Complaints always followed up with a warning AND monitoring. Subsequent violations result in a suspension of use privileges and ANY future violations get them banned from the pier permanently.


----------



## fairpoint

As I mentioned before, I went the other day ,everybody was getting along just fine....tourist , rats, blacks,whites ,Asians.....I heard no cussing, all the small children were camped out under an umbrella with their mother in the middle of the octagon....
Fishing was slow but it was still a very enjoyable day on the pier.....


----------



## fairpoint

fairpoint said:


> As I mentioned before, I went the other day ,everybody was getting along just fine....tourist , rats, blacks,whites ,Asians.....I heard no cussing, all the small children were camped out under an umbrella with their mother in the middle of the octagon....
> Fishing was slow but it was still a very enjoyable day on the pier.....


Is there an arrest warrant out for the guy...? If not get over it folks,
all the bitching and moaning over this is going nowhere....
This forum generates more bad publicity for local piers than ALL the pier rats combined..


----------



## Chapman5011

It's the rats that generate the bad publicity. This forum only allows us all to know about it. We already knew anyways.


----------



## eym_sirius

pacecountryboy said:


> This story has been blown so far outof proportion that it aint even funny my buddie aint even the one that yelled for the gaf someone else did and if I ask u 3 or4 times to move and u dont ur getting cussed at that simple


If YOU hook up, then YOU are the one in need, not the person standing at the rail. If you tell me that you're coming down the rail, I'll get out of your way. But if you rudely TELL ME to get the hell out of your way - It ain't happening! I don't care what kind of fish you hooked or how big it is - That's not my problem - it's YOURS. If you hook a fish and somebody else starts using bad language to move people out the way - tell them to stop! It's easy. Say, "Don't talk to people like that. It's not helping - I want to land this fish!". I'll respect that. 

See, here's the thing about using bad language at me. It makes me lose my hearing, so I have no idea of what you're trying to tell me. In other words, cuss at me and I ain't movin' for you or for the gaff man - I don't care if you have a world record cobia on! Because I believe in our being a nation of laws, I'm calling the police if I think that laws have been broken. Again, in this context of your using bad language AT me (for example) I don't care what consequences you have to pay for your bad behavior. You can act like a gentleman or find a private fishing place.


----------



## eym_sirius

fairpoint said:


> Is there an arrest warrant out for the guy...? If not get over it folks,
> all the bitching and moaning over this is going nowhere....
> This forum generates more bad publicity for local piers than ALL the pier rats combined..


The way it is in any business is that for every single person who has a legitimate complaint, a dozen more won't complain - they just won't go back. The worst thing to do in cases like this is to do nothing and say nothing. The pier managers should be MORTIFIED with embarrassment at their lousy pier administration! There should be a pier staff person on the pier (why isn't this already being done?), especially once the pier gets crowded (doesn't that mean that there's enough revenue to pay someone?) to report and personally verify improper behavior by the guests and to take proper action to guarantee all of the guests' safety. Wouldn't they be civilly responsible (in a lawsuit) if something happened?


----------

